# Nontoxic area rugs?



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

In the ongoing attempt to detoxify our home, we are giving our old area rugs to friends and sticking with the hardwood floors in our living and dining rooms. We are looking though for a natural fiber area rug for the living room though. I REALLY like this rug from West Elm but I'm wondering if jute really is as eco-friendly and nontoxic people proclaim.

http://http://www.westelm.com/online/store/ProductDisplay?partNumber=WE-PRODr412&storeId=17001&langId=-1&catalogId=17002&viewSetCode=E&parentId=WE-SH1RUGRUG&retainNav=true&cmsrc=WE-SH1RUGRUG

A google search revealed a couple of sources that indicate that jute is a natural material that uses little if any pesticides to grow. The other option I'm looking at is a hemp area rug. I'm also concerned about how kid friendly (aka stain resistant) a natural rug will be. Any advice/thoughts/experiences/suggestions? Thanks mamas!

PS - I won't be buying the PVC rug pad they suggest though. I found a nontoxic one at Land of Nod.


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

It's a very pretty rug...I'd make sure no adhesives and textile finishes were used.

We bought organic wool rugs for my daughter's bedroom and playroom:

http://www.earthweave.com/index.html

Stains come right up...maybe from the lanolin?


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I was also going to recommend earthweave - you can request sample swatches and have it cut to size and the edges bound. Then get a natural latex rug pad - earthweave has a great one.

We recently bought a really pretty organic cotton chenille woven rug for the nursery- such pretty colors! I can't remember the brand, but I'll check for you. It's a good option if you want something with more color than the earthweave.


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay - here's the rug we got for the nursery: https://www.capelrugs.com/category.aspx?id=1000236916
We got a great deal, too! A local store carries them and runs a deal where you can get 10% off of any internet price you find - I was able to get it for over half off what the store charged!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks mamas! I sent away for a textile sample from Earthweave and found a local capel dealer, so I'm hoping one of them will work out as a affordable option. I am not yet ruling out the West Elm rug but I would definitely feel better purchasing from spmewhere that provides info or certification on the eco-friendly/organic aspect!


----------

